
We’re testing and exploring ways to include Tweets in your timeline - edsu
https://twitter.com/twitter/status/522902216303075328
======
lnanek2
This has happened to me on Android and I've hated every uninvited notification
they've sent me about people I don't follow and don't care about. Just don't
do it Twitter.

------
edsu
Check out the volume of negative comments...

